# Silicone, SILICONE



## farrk (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm just your average lurker here, but I came out of hiding cuz I made a mistake that one of you could possibly help me with.

So.. I used GE Silicone II, the mildew resistant kind, in the underwater portion of my paludarium. I would very much like ot keep the tank the way that it is currently, because it's going to be a pain to tear it up to replace the silicone. Is there any alternative that would clear up the 'mildew resistance' toxin?

I've poked around a bit and I'm hearing all kinds of stuff. Some people are saying that GE I and GE II are the same, others are saying that GE type II can be used in aquariums, etc.. There was one thing that said that I could soak the aquarium for a few weeks, and that would leech the toxins out. Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks :lalala:


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I cannot say from experience but if it were me I would probably soak the tank in fresh water (maybe even RO for a few days) to leech out any toxins that could potentially be present (I honestly have no idea what makes it mold resistant if anything)

After giving it a chance to get at least some of the potential toxins out it would probably be a good idea to get a tube of aquarium silicone and apply a thin layer over top to seal it.

Anyone else have idea's? This is just what I would do so take it with a grain of salt.

Good luck!

-Ian


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

No. The entire point of these additives is to resist the mold that moisture brings. Moisture will not bring them out. Sorry.

Silicone does not stick well to dry silicone, either.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Is the silicone paintable, I agree with medicthree's statement but soaking in warm water for a few weeks could'nt hurt. Set up a old heater to keep the water about a 90 degrees. Then let dry for a couple weeks before painting.

Wait after doing all of the above it might be eaiser just to redo it.

Well good luck with whatever you do to it.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Soaking in warm water for a few weeks won't help, either. 

Think of it this way... You loose ten bucks and two hours of your time, or all your fish?


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

Silicone GE II should not be used in aquariums, the chemicals might leach. there's a smal chance, but still there. Silicone I is safe, as long as you give it a chance to cure, 48 hrs or best. You might be OK though.


----------



## farrk (Nov 25, 2009)

awww boooooo

I guess it's time to tear down and start over then. I had random (integral) parts of the tank coated with BioSeal silicone  


thx for the replies guys! I'll post some pictures of the new finished tank once i get it done :smokin:


----------



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

You need to make sure it's 100% silicon with no mold/mildew inhibitors. I use GE I 100% clear for window and doors. It will say not to use on aquariums on the back but that it more of a legality then anything.


----------



## Olskule (Feb 17, 2010)

default user said:


> You need to make sure it's 100% silicon with no mold/mildew inhibitors. I use GE I 100% clear for window and doors. It will say not to use on aquariums on the back but that it more of a legality then anything.


Years ago, GE Silicon I used to say on the back that it was recommended for aquariums, and aquarium manufacturers used to advertise that their tanks were made with GE Silicon I, as well. I suspect you are correct in that the aquarium recomendation on the package is not still there only due to liability issues with people who don't follow directions and wait a couple of days (or more). Or it could be by agreement with name-brand aquarium product companies who buy the GE silicon directly and rebadge it under their name, then double or triple the price for being "safe" for aquariums. If I recall correctly, now the use for aquariums is simply omitted from the package details, and not a warning against, but I could be mistaken. Either way, I've always used it, I've built many aquariums with it without ever having a problem, and I doubt they changed the formula without changing the name/designation "Silicone I".

Oh, and it is generally not paintable, because the paint doesn't stick well.


----------



## Crazyness (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with the others. Spend the time and redo it. Its either now or later.


----------



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

Olskule said:


> Years ago, GE Silicon I used to say on the back that it was recommended for aquariums, and aquarium manufacturers used to advertise that their tanks were made with GE Silicon I, as well. I suspect you are correct in that the aquarium recomendation on the package is not still there only due to liability issues with people who don't follow directions and wait a couple of days (or more). Or it could be by agreement with name-brand aquarium product companies who buy the GE silicon directly and rebadge it under their name, then double or triple the price for being "safe" for aquariums. If I recall correctly, now the use for aquariums is simply omitted from the package details, and not a warning against, but I could be mistaken. Either way, I've always used it, I've built many aquariums with it without ever having a problem, and I doubt they changed the formula without changing the name/designation "Silicone I".
> 
> Oh, and it is generally not paintable, because the paint doesn't stick well.


Well I never knew it use to say aquarium safe, but when I did research on it when I was trying to find something tank safe. A lot of stuff came back that is exactly the same ingredients as the All Glass Aquarium Silicon Glue, and that GE actually makes it for AGA. So its half the amount for twice the price. I used it to glue a nice rock cave together and I haven't had any problems since I put it in there about 6 months ago

And to the OP almost all caulking comes with a lifetime guarantee to not mold over and it designed to leech out of the life of the product. So soaking will do nothing unless you soak if forever. lol


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll play the contrarian.

If no amount of soaking will not bring out the toxin, then it's not toxic right?

Either the toxin leaches into the water or it doesn't.

If your tank is already set up, maybe add some carbon to the filter.

and don't eat the fish.

Inverts are more sensitive to this kind of thing. If snails don't die right away, your fish wont die at all.


----------



## Olskule (Feb 17, 2010)

default user said:


> Well I never knew it use to say aquarium safe, but when I did research on it when I was trying to find something tank safe. A lot of stuff came back that is exactly the same ingredients as the All Glass Aquarium Silicon Glue, and that GE actually makes it for AGA. So its half the amount for twice the price. I used it to glue a nice rock cave together and I haven't had any problems since I put it in there about 6 months ago
> 
> And to the OP almost all caulking comes with a lifetime guarantee to not mold over and it designed to leech out of the life of the product. So soaking will do nothing unless you soak if forever. lol


It was 25 years ago that the label said it was safe for aquarium use and aquarium companies advertised that they used it. I don't expect alot of people here to remember the "ol' days", but I'm sure some do. Like I said, and also what your research seems to indicate, the formula is likely the same for the GE type I and the All Glass brand, because I think it was All Glass that advertised that they used the GE-1 back then, but I'm not positive.



JERP said:


> I'll play the contrarian.
> 
> If no amount of soaking will not bring out the toxin, then it's not toxic right?
> 
> ...


It is designed to leach out slowly and continuously over time, so yes, it is toxic, and soaking won't bring it _all out quickly. Carbon may help, or the chimical could build up to toxic levels in the fish's body via small doses over time. Also, what happens on that one time you forget or can't change the carbon for some reason? Molluscs (snails), crustaceans (shrimp) and fish (dinner:hungry are all sensitive to different things to different degrees and one or two may survive something the others don't, and vice-versa. It can be as complicated as rock/paper/scissors.

Olskule_


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

The folks at GE were real curious when I told them how I was curing or leraching out the toxins in a custom vivarium. I used water hycinth. Once cured the toxin no longer felt like silicone on the leaves of the plant. Talk about a natutral filter.


----------



## Olskule (Feb 17, 2010)

Aquaticz said:


> The folks at GE were real curious when I told them how I was curing or leraching out the toxins in a custom vivarium. I used water hycinth. Once cured the toxin no longer felt like silicone on the leaves of the plant. Talk about a natutral filter.


Water hycinth is a great filter plant; it survives and absorbs everything in the water. Too bad it is so invasive, but then, that's also due to it being so hardy.

Olskule


----------

